# Chelio's road to glory: I hope!



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Hey guys, been posting on here a while now, loving the site, had some great help/advice from people and got chatting with some nice people.

Decided to create a journal for myself (with pictures), helps me keep track of my progress properly, along with keeping me on course for my goals, and advice given will be appreciated.

Some background info on me: I'm 21, nearly 22, currently weigh 13 stone 7, not sure of my BF% if anyone could have a guess with some idea would be appreciated .

I was very overweight until the age of 18, a 42 inch waist and weighing 16 and a half stone, got down to 12 stone at one point and felt great, then wanted to pack on some muscle which I did (not much). Mistake I made when dieting before was I didn't have sufficient protein in my diet so I lost so much muscle as well as fat.

I play football so keeping fit is important to me now, especially after joining a new and good team.

I weight train on mon, weds and friday, shoulders and legs, chest and bi, back and tri. Saturday football games and soon training on tuesdays or thursdays.

My goals are to: Lose some weight, get back into my 34 waist jeans comfortably with a belt (I'm a 35/36 waist now), and retain as much muscle as possible. MAIN problem, want to lose some off the love handle area that is evident. Happy with my chest and back, quite strong there and look okay I think?

My macros suggest with work etc I need 3300 cals, so thinking of dropping to around 3000 to lose fat.

Thinking of 120g carbs a day max, 200-250g of protein but unsure of how much fat?

Current supps used are: Creatine, omega 3, multi vit tabs and Whey protein from MP.

Any advice appreciated!

Thanks!

Pics in normal posture :


----------



## m14rky (Aug 11, 2008)

how much cardio are u doing or u using football as all ur cardio.add in some green tea mate good for fat loss


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

m14rky said:


> how much cardio are u doing or u using football as all ur cardio.add in some green tea mate good for fat loss


Thanks mate, at the moment the footy season season has started well pre season, yesterday had 3 hours training did it fasted too!

Other than that, no scheduled cardio, any advice there please?

Will defo try some green tea.


----------



## m14rky (Aug 11, 2008)

im no expert mate but my 2p worth i read about u doing the fasted footy i wouldnt do it like that because i think u had ur 1st meal at 12? for me thats too late i have to eat at 9 to fit all my meals in through the day.whats ur diet look like?


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

I was trying to add mass before, was something like this:

8am: Egg sandwich, 2 wholemeal slices bread, or scoop whey + oats.

9.30am: 2 scoops whey with 300 ml of semi skimmed milk

11am: either 3 eggs scrambled, a slice wholemeal bread with peanut butter and drizzle of honey, or just peanut butter (few teaspoons alone) or oats and milk with scoop of whey.

12pm: Handfull nuts, either Brazils or Cashews.

1pm lunch: 140g or meat, chicken or beef, bit of rice, new potatoes or sweet potato (not alot) and some veg, lettuce, brocholi whatever really with nandos piri sauce.

2.30pm: Handfull nuts again.

3.40pm: creatine pre workout

4pm workout

5.15pm: 2 scoops whey + water

7pm: Dinner, meat again, chicken, beef, lamb or fish, sometimes some cheese with it (don't really have carbs here, maybe some bulghar rice at times)

11pm bed: 2 scoops whey and 300ml semi skimmed milk

Decent for gaining muscle before? Was getting in around 250g or protein per day, now obviously want to maintain muscle, and lose fat.

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Well today my diet went like this (water, creatine and vits aside)

8.15am: S/wich on wholemeal bread - Chicken ..450cals , 21g protein, 23g fat, 32g carbs

10am: Handful cashews - 150 cals 6g protein, 5g carbs, 11.5g fat.

11am: 1 and half scoops whey in 300 ml semi skimmed milk = 300 cals, 50g protein, 12g carbs and about 8g fat.

1pm: Peri peri rice 280g, mixed meat (lamb, chicken and beef) and some mixed veg = around 45-50g protein, 70g carbs, 15g fat.

3.30pm: Pre workout - 2 tea spoons of whole earth crunchy peanut butter, calories and nutrition unknown.

4pm workout:

5.20pm: 2 scoops whey, 400ml of water, 45g protein.

7-7.30pm: Chicken and a little bit of pasta with cheese on top.

Workout today was shoulders and legs: (couldn't do much legs as they were knackered from footy on Saturday and Sunday pre season footy)

3 sets of 8 reps Shoulder press

3 sets of 8 Front raises each side (single arm DB)

3 sets of 5 cable pulls to chin for traps with 5 reps reverse shrugs in between, rest and repeat.

3 sets of 10 , These side DB things you pull up and outwards for outer shoulders (forgot name sorry)

4 sets of 10 shrugs on smith machine.

4 sets of squats: 10 reps, 8 reps, 8 reps, 4 reps.

4 sets of 10, calf raises.

All advice/feedback appreciated again.


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Did some fasted cardio this morning, 10 min walk to field, 12-15 mins jog around full size footy pitch (did it 6 times) and walk back 10 mins, feel better after you get in, but damn it can be hard.

Considering doing this again once a week, 20 mins fasted cycling on bike at home once a week on top of my football on the weekend, surely that will help drop BF!


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Had a good chest session today.

Only managed 90k bench which ****ed me off because last week I got 4 reps with a spotter of 100kg, guess that happens from time to time.

Warmup:

Did 4 sets varied reps of flat bench, heavier to lighter.

same for incline bench.

Inclined flyes starting with palms facing me (killer) super setting with 10 pressups.

Standing DB bicep curls, 3 sets.

3 sets EZ bar 15kg each side 6-8 reps, super setting removing 10kg from each side then getting 10-12 reps.

3 sets half chin ups working the bi's.

Session done.

Diet still alright I think, meeting my macros far as I can see.

Fasted cardio tomorrow, if weather is okay field run again if not 20 mins bike.


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Did some fasted cardio this morning, 6 laps around the pitch, damn this kills on an empty stomach, but feel better after a shower.


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Still going well, hitting my calorie and macro targets, Had a back, tricep and ab session in the gym yesterday, also had footy this morning 9-12, didn't do it fasted as I need energy for pre season, plus being3 hours long I should hit some BF naturally.


----------



## m14rky (Aug 11, 2008)

How is weight up/down?


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Haven't weighed myself mate, will do on monday morning, interested to see how it goes, because I've been on around 200g carbs a day, 70g fat and 230-250g of protein a day, with all the cardio, so everything is maintenance level apart from protein increased by 25g.

What should I expect? Any more advice mate?


----------



## m14rky (Aug 11, 2008)

Hard to say until u weigh in and see if u have lost or gained.I wouldn't b having pb before a workout tho mate.read ur strength is down on bench what's it like on all other exercises?


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

m14rky said:


> Hard to say until u weigh in and see if u have lost or gained.I wouldn't b having pb before a workout tho mate.read ur strength is down on bench what's it like on all other exercises?


The PB not good no? I was just soo hungry didn;t know what to go for to be honest.

My strength is good on other exercises, same as before or certain back exercises a touch stronger by a few KG.

Also think I will measure my waist on monday morning, and keep tabs on it like that.


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Hey Chelios, glad to see the journals up. Will follow with interest.

Workout looks good. Diet prob needs some work. You'll benefit more if you get the macros down solid.

3000 cals a day shouldnt be too hard to achieve. My first meal is 7am so gives me plenty of time to get all my meals in.

Your pics show you as fairly lean already. Remember the more lean muscle you put on , the more cals you'll need to sustain them.

IMO - set fat at a set level , say 50g for example, protein at 1.5x your bodyweight (what are you, 180-190lbs?). Shoot for 300g protien and that'll give you 1200 cals. The 50g fat will provide 450cals. Leaves you 1350 cals to make up with carbs. Roughly (im not good with maths lol) 320g carbs.

Is all guess work as everyone responds differently. If you think your gettin a bit soft, ease off on the carbs, low on energy then up them a bit.

Fat is a useful tool for taking in cals quick as each gram of fat provides 9cals. So if you ran at 100g Fat then you can ease back on the carbs quite nicely.

As i say, depends how your body responds and how you generally feel body wise.

Look forward to watching your progress mate,

Subbed 

- would def up protein to 300g min and work others out from that starting point.


----------



## m14rky (Aug 11, 2008)

Chicken and rice is good don't think u wants fats around training if ur getting stronger it's all good mate.


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Hey 1Tonne, thanks mate, appreciate that, and advice always good.

I may start making my breakfast around 1000 cals, just so I can build on from there, but is it true that the body can only consume around 50g protein each time?

I'll take the fat, carb thing into consideration too, going to work on adjusting the diet more over the weekend, see what I can improve upon.

I'd like to get bit bigger/leaner nothing dramatic for now, but reduce BF if possible, those love handles to be gone by next year!


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

m14rky said:


> Chicken and rice is good don't think u wants fats around training if ur getting stronger it's all good mate.


Last week mate I had chicken and rice 2-3 times in the week at lunch around 1pm.

May throw in a banana or other piece of fruit before workout if hungry.


----------



## m14rky (Aug 11, 2008)

Yea banana is good I can't stand them tho will.when's ur cheat meal?


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

m14rky said:


> Chicken and rice is good don't think u wants fats around training if ur getting stronger it's all good mate.


Hmmm, love chicken and rice lol. And no , avoid the fats in your PreWO meal and PostWO meal. Fat slows down the transfer of proteins when you need it at its fastest.

I read somewhere to keep meals below 800 cals. I can neither remember where or why, but i think my heaviest cal meal is my morning shake at 750 cals.


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

m14rky, will try fruit then before hand. Cheat meal will come probably tomorrow because I'll be out with the girl I'm seeing, so probably grab a munch after the footy.

1Tonne,I'll listen to that then mate, thanks, I was unaware.


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

chelios said:


> because I'll be out with the girl I'm seeing, so probably grab a munch after the footy.


THERES NO TIME FOR WOMEN!!!!!

Saying that, missus is on the way over, i need to cook :laugh:

Got Chest and Tris tomo, gonna carb up so got plenty of energy. My diet has been shocking today. Just had zero appetite. Just had 2 egg sandwiches (4 eggs/4slices wholemeal) just to get something in me. Didnt really want it.

Laters Chelios


----------



## m14rky (Aug 11, 2008)

Reason I asked is because after cheat I can go up anywhere between 2-5lbs then it drops off over 3-4 days to get an accurate Reading I would weigh in sat morning after u have had a week of training and decent eating in ya


----------



## m14rky (Aug 11, 2008)

1Tonne said:


> THERES NO TIME FOR WOMEN!!!!!
> 
> Saying that, missus is on the way over, i need to cook :laugh:
> 
> ...


U got ur missus coming over and u just eaten egg sandwiches poor girl ur gonna have egg breath don't fart will ya lol when I don't feel like eating just have whey and oats blended up nice and easy


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Cheers lads, been doing some more research, will continue more tonight.

For breakfast today I had:

500ml semi skimmed milk

1 and 1/2 scoop of choc nut whey

1 banana blended and thrown into the shake.

Was real nice 

about 600 cals, 55g protein, 38 g carbs, around 5 g fat.

Was lovely!


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Had my cheat-ish day yesterday, still got protein in etc, but had a mcflurry, 2 ciders and some chinese buffet.

Today I was off work, went hospital and found out I have a hairline fracture in my fibula, small and will take 2 weeks to heal, was advised to not do any running or squatting/pushing exercises for that period, so today is meant to be my legs and shoulder day at the gym, just did shoulders.

Injury happened because my football boot got caught in the ground, pitch was a state anyway, went to change direction whilst closing down a ball and my ankle rolled with my weight on it, lucky really could have been worse.

So I shall be doing fasted cardio tomorrow on the bike.


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

15 minutes fasted cycling today, little but better than nothing on an empty stomach.


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Fasted cardio today, 6 laps of footy pitch with my ****ed foot but went alright, diet is still good, but went off the boil a bit before lunch, had a red bull and a go ahead bar for sugar, felt really tired due to poor nights sleep. Still in my daily allowance though.


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Hows the weights at the moment mate? Hopefully that foot will sort itself out soon.


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

1Tonne said:


> Hows the weights at the moment mate? Hopefully that foot will sort itself out soon.


Well yesterday I had a red bull before gym, way in my allowance a day of carbs etc, feeling tired, woke me up, weight session went well, 5 sets on bench, 2 sets 4 of 100KG, 2 sets of 7 80kg, then rep's out 60 kg 15 reps.

Did Incline DB's after, some palms in flyes inclined, they burn and love them! Also set of cables.

Generally going well, incline up to 28kg DB's, bicep curling more than ever, did 20kg straight seated curls DB 3 sets of 8 each arm, and EZ bar of 2 sets of 17.5kg (each side) 5 reps, then took it down to 7.5kg each side straight after super setting, then 15kg ( each side) 7 reps then 5kg each side super setting, finished with some hammers.

So weight is going up thanks mate.

Feeling stronger, any idea if Red Bull is really bad for you? It's way in my macro allowance, I don't really consum any other sugar apart from cheat days. If so I'll cut it out, surely few times a week on training day can't hurt.


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

I used to drink a lot of red bull. Not any more tho. Research what it does to your stomach 

Personal taste mate, everyone deserves a treat. Be careful concerning what supps your taking along with Red Bull. If your hittin high caff supps on top of red bull then might be worth thinking about. Sugar content is high, but if its inline with your macros then why not.

Weights are looking good mate, glad your seeing solid progression. I've had a crap day today. Eaten 2 meals and really not hungry. Downside of sitting on my butt all day.


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

I hear it contains a lot of sugar, I guessed that espec giving the kick it does with caffeine, I will stick to it when needed on workout days.

I usually hit the redbull with creatine for that extra pump, surely it's a bit like no-explode etc, most pre workout supps I have seen are high in sugar too.

Progress is a slow process, well usually, I had a few days how you have been today mate, hit the sakes for extra protein consumption?


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

lol, no mate, been a weird day. Couldnt get any appetite and spent day with a mate so ended up going to Asda for a make your own pizza. Thin crust and lots of chicken. Tasted good. Not cleanest meal, but better than nothing.

Went to see expendables. Cool film, easy to watch. Its almost 1 am , and i got Deadlifts in the morn. Gotta love fridays


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

1Tonne said:


> lol, no mate, been a weird day. Couldnt get any appetite and spent day with a mate so ended up going to Asda for a make your own pizza. Thin crust and lots of chicken. Tasted good. Not cleanest meal, but better than nothing.
> 
> Went to see expendables. Cool film, easy to watch. Its almost 1 am , and i got Deadlifts in the morn. Gotta love fridays


Haha least you managed some food down ya, expendables is a good film, if cheesy a lot, but good action!

Rather you with the Deads in the morn, mine start at 4pm!


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Good training session today, had a mate with me so took a little longer,

did shoulders and legs.

3 sets x 6 of shoulder press, 28kg db's.

standing press 3 sets x 8 - all at 45kg.

cable pulls to side 3 sets of 8, started at 5 kg, then 6.25 then 7.5kg, damn these are hard.

front raises with DB's 3 sets of 10, all at 14kg.

Shrugs 80kg , 3 sets of 10 (smith)

4 sets squats, 60kg 10 reps, 80kg for 8 reps, 100kg for 2 sets 6.

3 sets of 12 calf raises . started at 60kg, went onto 80kg for last 2 sets.

4 sets leg press machine, 12 reps of 80kg, 10 reps 120 kg, 2 sets of 10 reps for 150kg.


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Fasted cardio this morning, 6 laps of full size footy pitch again, weird because I'm getting lower back pain, only whilst running, not when lifting weights . Hmmmm.


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Been out today with family, had the dirtiest day of evening food, Indian, chicken tikka massala, some parata, poppadoms, mango chutney and pilau rice, back to being good tomorrow though.

Proper cheat day  Feel like a fat ****ee now!


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Diet was quite well today, ate well, and got what I needed down me!

Had chest and Bicep workout today:

Bench press, warm up, then 100kg, set 1: 3 reps, set 2: 4 reps, set 3: 4 reps, 80kg x 2 sets of 7, then 1 set of 50kg, 15 reps.

Cable flyes, 3 sets, 12 reps of 7.5kg (per side), 12 reps 12.5 kg, 10 reps of 15kg.

Cable pulls (upwards) 3 sets, 10 reps of 7.5kg x 2, 8 reps of 10kg.

Incline DB's, 3 sets: 8 reps 28kg, 6 reps 28kg, 8 reps 26kg, super sets of pressups in-between sets.

3 sets of 10 leaning dips for chest.

Cale bicep curl, 3 sets, 10 reps 7.5kg, 10 reps 12.5kg, 8 reps of 15kg.

Seated bicep =with DB, back straight, arms fully extended ... 3 sets, 7 reps each arm, 20kg x 3.

Hammers, standing DB, 18kg, 3 sets, 8 per arm x 3.

Done and dusted, big workout today.


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Been a while since updated, been busy.

Friday gone,did back and tri's, left out lower back due to the pain I have been having, also left out bent over rows.

Today did shoulder's and legs, no squats though as I didn't feel to great, stuck with calf raises, leg press and leg curl, along with shoulder press, incline press with bar, front raises with DB, shrugs on smith and worked traps on straight bar cable.

Early morning workouts, hate them!


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Hows the injuries mate? And how are you gettn them?


----------



## R11cky (Feb 1, 2010)

keep it up mate (Y)


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Thanks Ricky, and 1Tonne, injury is stll there mate.

Not sure what to do now, go to my doctors? Can I request NHS physio? I haven't run or done deadlifts in ordr to try repair the area. but the pain is still there, it eases and comes back, last night when I was in bed, laid flat, the first 5 minutes I could feel that area irritating me, so I want to get something done. Not roling in money right about now, so seen as I pay my taxes, wondering, what ways around the NHS can I go about this, any ideas?

Cheers

Wednesday just gone did back and Bi's, beat my personal best of 75k, went to 80kg of lat pull down on cable, 5 reps of 1 set.

Friday, same workout as last week, stuck on 100kg bench, 2 sets of 4 with a spotter, wil go again this week.

Shoulders today and will update properly later. For now, I'm losing focus with training, worrying about my lower back, it needs help!

LOL, thanks for the support lads.


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Could always speak with your GP mate. If they can get you on road to recovery or atleast point you in the direction to go then better than nothing.

Keep us posted mate.


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Cheers mate.

Today did shoulders and legs.

For legs: Squats warm up, then 3 sets 55kg of 10 reps, 95kg of 7 reps, 115kg of 5 reps.

3 sets calf raises at 90kg

leg curl - 50kg of 12 reps, 70kg of 10 reps and 80kg of 10 reps.

Shoulders:

Shoulder press with DB, 3 sets of 6 26kg.

Front raise on cable with straight bar, 2 sets of 8 12.5kg, 1 set of 8 on 15kg.

Upright rows for traps - 3 sets of 8 40kg, straight bar.

Standing behind head press with straight bar - 1 set of 10 on 30kg, 2 sets of 8 on 40kg.

DB outward raises (as if your emptying water from a jug) Really good exercise, 3 sets of 10 with 10kg DB's.

Good workout, tired.


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Some great lifts there mate.

Legs coming along nicely


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Definitely, I have been eating solid aswell, gained some size, some fat too, especially over last few weeks, no fasted cardio due to this back injury, but end of this month I will reduce carbs significantly and change my workout a bit, maybe. To get a bit more lean again.

Feel strong for my size, just need to keep it up! Thanks for the support


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

No gym today, been doing a private job for some extra cash (painting and decorating) My back feels a bit better after taking some nurofen, I may take the rest of the week off, finish this job, back be a bit more rested then hit back on monday.

Haven't had a rest for a year anyway!


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Well my back is feeling a lil better, had footy on saturday and still getting that pain in my lower back, that comes when I'm running and goes when I stop, I think it's a twisted muscle or something.

I have a doctors appointment tomorrow.

I'm also back in the gym, Shoulders today, couldn't do legs as my legs still kill from our first game for the season on saturday and I played squash last night.

Today I did. (again all shoulders)

3 sets of 8 DB press, 24kg

3 sets front raises, 10 each side, 14kg DB

Cable upright rows 3 sets, with reverse shrugs in the process ( 5 rows, 5 shrugs, 5 rows, 5 shrugs)

Started 25kg first set then dropped it to 22.5kg for remaining 2 sets.

Another exercise (can't remember name) with DB's, starting low, and coming up and outwards.

Finished with 3 sets shrugs 3 x 10 with 2 28kg DB's.

Could have gone a little heavier but after a week out and with my back, want to be carefull until tomorrow atleast.


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

chelios said:


> Another exercise (can't remember name) with DB's, starting low, and coming up and outwards.


Lateral Raise mate.

Glad to hear the backs feeling better mate. Let us know what the Dr says.


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

1Tonne said:


> Lateral Raise mate.
> 
> Glad to hear the backs feeling better mate. Let us know what the Dr says.


Cheers mate, and will do, should know by lunch  .


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Been docs, he says it's a twisted muscle of some kind in my back.

Gave me a months worth of Naproxen, hope they don;t effect my training, also some cream to run into the muscle.


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Take the advice and heal up. Better in the long run mate.

Plus, least its a cream for your muscles and not your balls. Consider yourself lucky


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

1Tonne said:


> Take the advice and heal up. Better in the long run mate.
> 
> Plus, least its a cream for your muscles and not your balls. Consider yourself lucky


LOL true say. I'm going to avoid lower back for the course of my medicine and go from there.


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Did chest and back last week (upper back) Also did shoulders monday gone, not updated much as I've been ultra busy.

Chest tonight with tri's. Will start posting again normaly from now. Back pain is on and off, has eased a little, if it doesn't get better by next week, going to give a full week's rest from gym.


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Got back in the gym today for first time in just over 2 weeks, rested, back feels a lot better. Did chest and Bi today.

1 warmup set of 40kg bench 10 reps, 100kg 4 reps then another set of 3 reps, then 80kg for 8 reps x 2 sets.

Strength hasn't gone down too much, I'm happy.

Also did 3 sets of palm in flyes 22kg DB's x 6 reps per set.

Incline Dumbells, 26kg's, 6 reps for 2 sets and 8 reps last set, gone down weight by 2kg, think stamina was getting to me.

Seated DB curls, 3 sets x 7 per arm.

Cable straight bar curls, 32.5 kg for 6 reps, then 2 sets of 8 on 30kg.

Hammers, standing, 14kg DB's. 3 sets 10 each arm.

Good workout, missed it.

Seen as I missed monday's session (shoulders and legs) I'll go gym tomorrow for a quick shoulder workout, will leave legs out as I have an important match on saturday in a cup game, and have back and tri's friday.


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Did back and Tri's on friday. Still easing myself back in. So avoided lower back just for this week.

2 sets of chin ups x 8, 2 sets of pull-ups x 6

Bent over pulleys 3 sets x 8

Bent over row, 3 sets of 10

Lat Pulldown machine, 3 sets, 10, 8, 8

Single arm cable pull to chest (full extension) cables. 3 sets x 10

Triceps:

Straight bar cable push, 3 sets of 8.

Rope push (cable) 3 sets of 8.

Dips, 3 sets, 6,8,8.


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Did chest and bi's on wednesday, was a good session, although bench went a bit ****. Maybe just an off day.

Only managed 1 set of 3 of 100kg, then couldn't do one, so dropped it to 90kg and lower and was good, will go again next week. Different reps.

Also did 3 sets of incline bench, 8 reps.

Slight incline flyes, palms in. 3 sets of 8.

Cable, standing, pull downwards. 3 sets, 10 rep for 2 sets, final set 8 reps.

Seated bicep curls 3 sets, 8 reps each arm, then 6 reps for last 2 sets.

Bicep pull ins on cables, 2 sets x 10 reps, 1 set for 8 reps.

Hammers over a slightly slanted bench, 3 sets x 6.

Felt good after.

Back and tri's tomorrow.


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Did back and Tri's today, first time I've hit lower back since my injury.

Started off with 3 sets of pullups x 6 reps each.

Deadlift, 3 sets . 2 x 10 80kg, 1 x 6 (100kg) Weight has gone down heavily, used to deadlift 180kg at my best, need to get it back slowly.

Single arm rows, 3 sets x 10, 28KG.

Lat pulldown, seated. 3 sets. 60 kg x 10, 70kg x 10 for 2 sets.

Pulley machine - 3 sets x 10. 1 set of 80kg, 2 sets on 100kg.

Bent over-row - 3 sets x 10. 2 sets 50kg, 1 set 60kg.

Tri's :

Cable pull-down - 3 sets x 10. 1 set of 30kg, 2 sets 40kg. (straight bar)

JM press - 3 sets. - first set, 40kg, second set 45kg then 5th set 50kg.

3 sets of dips, x 8 each set.

Enjoyed todays workout.


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

How you gettin on with the JM presses mate? I enjoyed doing them for the brief period. Will likely keep it as part of my heavy work.

Glad to see the back is coming along. Any idea how long it'll be before your back to full health again?


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

1Tonne said:


> How you gettin on with the JM presses mate? I enjoyed doing them for the brief period. Will likely keep it as part of my heavy work.
> 
> Glad to see the back is coming along. Any idea how long it'll be before your back to full health again?


Hey mate cheers, JM presses are good, my tri's are fairly strong for my size, really isolates the tri's as you come down, glad I have a spotter too so I can get the most out of them. Did it on the bench.

My back, have no idea, doctor said 2-4 weeks before until it feels better with rest, I waited and I'm feeling good, with the slight niggle here and there. For now I'm sticking to comfortable weight on lower and mid back, until it eases away. I think light-ish deads may actually strengthen and loosedn the surrounding area, so taking it by ear really.

How's your training? ( I'm on my phone, will check your thread properly at work tomorrow, hope all is well!!)


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Shoulders,legs and abs yesterday:

Standing military press: 3 sets, 30 kg x 10, 40kg x 10, 50kg x 8.

Standing DB front raises: 3 sets: 12kg x 10, 14kg x 10, 14kg x 10.

Arnold Press: 3 sets: all 20kg x 8.

Upright rows, 3 sets: 30kg x 10, 40kg x 8, 50kg x 8.

LEGS:

Squats: 4 sets: 30kg x 12, 60kg x 10, 90kg x 6, 80kg x 6.

Calf Raises: 3 sets (normal, feet inwards, and outwards so 3 ways = 1 set)

40kg x 10 of each, 70kg x 10, 70kg x 10.

Leg extension machine, 3 sets: 40kg x 10, 50kg x 10, 50kg x 8.

ABS: Laying down, 3 sets, head, shoulders, knees and toes with spotter) 3 sets x 6.

Swiss ball side turns, 3 sets 15 each side.

Planks: Normal, left and right, holding each for 30 seconds, x 3. Minute rest between sets.

Weight has gone down on legs, one because of the time I had off for 3 weeks and secondly playing football saturday and sunday, so happy with it, should go a bit better next week.

Roll on chest and Bi's on wednesday.


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

You got some strong shoulders there mate. Very impressive.


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Thanks mate, was my weakest point when I started out. Size wise they are still not how I want them. Focussing on strength for footballing reasons, want to be hard to knock off the ball im Centre mid! haha.

Today had chest and Bi's.

Chest:

Incline bench: 3 sets, 50kg x 10, 70kg x 8, 80kg x 6.

Bench: 4 sets, 60KG x 10, 100kg x 5, 105KG x 2 reps, 90kg x 8

Overhead dumbell head on bench body across, 3 sets: 24kg x 6, 24kg x 8, 30kg x 8. (Still getting used to this exercise)

Flyes (Palms in) - 3 sets x 8 , all on 22kg DB's.

Biceps:

Seated DB curls: 3 sets x 8 each arm, 20 kg DB's.

21's with EZ bar: 3 sets on 30kg, 7, 7, 7 x 3 sets.

Standing hammers, 3 sets: 2 x 8 each arm 14KG DB's, last set 12kg DB's 10 each arm.

Really good session, felt strong, maybe the break has done me well, also perhaps me being back on the creatine.


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Today was back and Tri's, easing my way back into dead lifts too since the back inury:

3 sets of 8 wide grip pull-ups.

4 sets of deadlifts, 40kg warm up x 12, 80kg x 10 reps, then last 2 sets on 120kg x 6.

Lat pulldown machine - 3 sets - 85kg x 10 then last 2 sets 106kg x 8.

Bent over row - 3 sets of 8 at 60kg.

Lat pulldown, close grip , 3 sets standing, 40kg x 8 for all.

Seated row (on floor machine was out of use) 3 sets x 10 30kg, heavier next week was very easy.

Tri's:

Cable pushdown with straight bar, 3 sets, 35kg x 8, 40kg x 5, 35kg x 8.

JM press , 3 sets of 8 on 50kg.

3 sets of dips, legs bent behind me, all 8 reps.

All in all, feeling good, and starting to feel strong again. Easing my lower back in especially, hoping to get back to 170kg deadlift by new year.


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Today is shoulders and legs day. I had the day off work and decided I'm going to start fasted cardio twice a week again.

Today I did around 20-25 minutes worth, just water was taken before, during and after my session.

My back problem doesn't really seem to be there as much, but just below my calfs and just above my ankles it starts to feel tight after a while, not sure what this is? Or if there's a stretch to eradicate it?

Feeling good, time to get fully back on track, faster cardio for the win!


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Did shoulders, trapz and legs yesterday too.

Shoulders + trapz:

Seated DB press , 3 sets x 8, 26kg.

Military press, 3 sets . first set 35kg x 10, second set 40kg x 8, third set 50kg x 8.

Shrugs on smith: 3 sets 10, 75kg, holding the shrug position for 2-3 seconds and then coming down.

Behind head press (seated smith) = 3 sets, 35 kg x 10 reps, 45kg x 8 reps, 50kg x 6 reps.

Upright rows, 3 sets x 8. First set 50kg (all close grip), second and last set 40kg.

Shrug dips, arms straight, body down, the slightly up holding for a few second. 3 sets x 8.

Upper back machine: 3 sets x 10, 50kg, then last two sets 67.5 kg.

Legs:

Squats on smith, 4 sets, 60kg x 10, 80kg x 8, 100kg x 7, 60kg x 10.

Calf raises, 3 sets x 12, all on 80kg.

Leg curl: 3 sets, first set 40kg x 10, last two sets 70kg x 8.

Good workout, took an 1hr 20 minutes as I had a training partner and gym was busy.


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Had chest and Bi's yesterday. Was still aching on my shoulders from monda so hindered my workout a bit (did alot more trapz based work, check above)

Chest:

Bench:

40kg warm up x 10.

100kg x 1, failed on second rep . . . Started lower and worked my way up. . 60kg x 10, 80kg 8, 100kg x 4, so eventually got m 100kg out!

Inlcine Bench - 3 sets, 55kg x 10, 65kg x 8, 70kg x 8.

Standing flyes on cables: 3 sets, 10kg (each arm) x 10, 15kg 8 for last 2 sets.

Lying flye : 3 sets 22kg, x 8 for all.

*Biceps:*

Standing straight bar curl (cable) - 3 sets, 30kg x 8, 32kg x 7 for last 2 sets.

EZ curl bar standing: 3 sets, 15kg each side for all sets, 8 reps each.

EZ reverse curls: 3 sets, 10kg each side x 8 reps for all.

Also, fasted cardio for 20 minutes this morning, 15 was jogging and 5 mins ish were walking.


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

How you doing inline with your personal goals mate? On target for what you were looking for?


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

1Tonne said:


> How you doing inline with your personal goals mate? On target for what you were looking for?


Hey mate, strength has gone up, not to sure about BF etc.

I'm going to take some pictures mid november, and get a better idea.


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

*Today was Back and Tri's:*

*Back:*

Felt really weak and bloated today.

3 sets x 6 wide grip pull-ups.

4 sets of deadlifts, 40kg x 10, 80kg x 8, 100 kg x 8, 140kg x 6. (easing my way back into DL's, hopefully get back to 170kg soon enough).

Lat Pulldown on knee's: 3 sets, 60kg x 10, 70kg x 10, 80kg x 8.

Superman (cables) - 3 sets, 2 sets on 60kg x 10 reps, third set 70kg x 7.

Standing lat pulldown with standard straight bar - 3 sets x 8 27.5 kg.

Pulley machine - first set 80kg x 10, sets 2 and 3 = 100kg x 8.

*Tri's:*

Traingle bar, pull down - set 1 40kg x 8, set 2 35kg x 8, set 3 40kg x 8.

Rope pull down and pull outwards - 3 sets 22kg x 8 reps.

JM press- first 2 sets 40kg x 8, set 3 = 35kg x 10 reps.

2 ab exercises after.

Tomorrow, 20 minutes faster cardio whatever time I wake up. Then I have football, should kickstart my system well.


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Started, Legs,Push, Pull.

Legs was monday.

I do 5 sets of seat thing, 3 sets heavy 6-8 reps, 2 sets lighter for 10-12 reps or until I fail.

Legs day was:

Squats max was 110kg 5 reps. last 2 sets 70kg

Calf raises 100kg, last 2 sets 60kg.

Romanian deadlifts,100kg, last 2 sets 60kg. Seem to feel my lower back next day, that normal?? Seems okay now.

Leg curl. 70kg, last 2 sets 40kg.

Abs.

Wednesday was Push:

Bench - 3 sets were 100kg, last 2 sets were 60kg.

Incline Bench 3 sets were 70kg, last 2 sets were 30kg.

Lateral Raise - 8 kg per each side. Last 2 sets were 4kg.

Military press - 50kg 3 sets, last 2 sets were 35kg.

Straight bar cable pushdown (tri's) - 3 sets 37.5kg , last 2 sets 27.5kg

3 sets of dips.

Friday's Pull.

Shoulder on left side is aching, has been for a week or so. Thinking what to do ....


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Shoulder aching? I'd ease off on heavy movements for friday, and then consider taking a break.

Shoulder is one thing (like back) i just wouldnt gamble with.

Saying that, i havent had a week off now for a year...i should prob take one.


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

1Tonne said:


> Shoulder aching? I'd ease off on heavy movements for friday, and then consider taking a break.
> 
> Shoulder is one thing (like back) i just wouldnt gamble with.
> 
> Saying that, i havent had a week off now for a year...i should prob take one.


Thinking the same mate. Only had a week off a month back, because of that lower back pain, but will wait and see. See how I feel after friday, and go from there, if a week off is needed, so be it.


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Haven't updated in a while need to get my ass back on track.

Friday gone was Pull, Monday legs, wednesday (yesterday) was Push, few new personal bests.

I managed to gt 4 reps of 110kg bench, well over the moon.

Bench 5 sets, 40kg x 10, 100kg 2 sets x 5, 110kg x 4, 80kg x 8.

Incline DB's : 18kg x 10, 30kg x 6 of 3 sets, 18kg x 10.

Shoulder Press machine: 60kg, 3 sets x 6, 40kg 2 sets x 8.

Standing militray press: 3 sets x 5 of 55kg, 2 sets x 10 of 35kg.

DB front raises, 3 sets x 10 14kg.

5 sets tricep pushdown (cable) triangle bar - 3 sets x 5 42.5kg, 2 sets x 10 on 30kg.

1 set dips.

Good workout, chuffed about personal bests on incline DB press and 110kg bench, considering this time last year my max bench was around 60kg-70 max.


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Shoulders and legs yesterday, but did legs only, lower back has been aching again and tired legs from footy so resting them for a week.

Warmed up.

3 sets shoulder press, 28kg DB's, 6 reps.

DB front raises, 12kg x 10 each side, 3 sets.

Standing military press, 4 sets, first 2 sets, 45kg x 10, 55kg x 6 for last 2 sets.

Upright rows, 3 sets - 50kg x 2 sets of 8, 55kg x 6 reps for final set.

Upright rows on cable, straight bar x 5, with 5 shrugs, repeated twice per set . first 2 sets, 25kg, last set 27.5kg.

Good workout. Low rest time, 1 min max.


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Hey Chelios, hows the training going mate?


----------

